
Elasticsearch cross index Join plugin - jccq
http://siren.solutions/relational-joins-for-elasticsearch-the-siren-join-plugin/
======
jccq
Yes there is but its a different thing. This will do Joins across Indexes,
that plugin will just give you a SQL syntax but will do only some form of
joins - not in the range of millions.

------
intendedeffect
Is there a plugin to let me use SQL to query Elasticsearch?

